# Ducky Zero Series DK2108



## NuFon

Any idea if this will come in a tenkeyless design and possible in nordic ISO layout?


----------



## tanguyk

Do you know if this keyboard works under Mac OS X?
By working, I mean volume keys natively recognized by OS X.


----------



## jprovido

just bought this keyboard yesterday (mx brown switches) I love it so much. this is my first mechanical keyboard ever so I hope I made the right decision


----------



## helten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanguyk*
> 
> Do you know if this keyboard works under Mac OS X?
> By working, I mean volume keys natively recognized by OS X.


My Zero just arrived (first mechanical keyboard!) and it is almost perfect on both of the Macs I have access to. The volume and mute keys work, the only problem is that the calculator key isn't recognised. The Zero doesn't let you swap the command and alt keys, but since OS X already provides this functionality it's not really a problem.

The big surprise was that NKRO works! I thought Macs didn't support this, but the keyboard definitely registers more simultaneous key presses than I have fingers when NKRO is on.

I'm really happy with the feel of the keyboard so far, but I don't have anything to compare to. Now all I need is a tenkeyless version to use at work


----------



## tanguyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helten*
> 
> The volume and mute keys work [...] The Zero doesn't let you swap the command and alt keys, but since OS X already provides this functionality it's not really a problem.


Thanks a lot for these informations!


----------



## Shadin

I just ordered this keyboard for work, shows up in another day or two. I'll be interested to see if it inspires me to finally retire my ancient Model M at home.


----------



## Deviy

Would love if they had a tenkeyless version, once you go tenkeyless, just can't go back to a full keyboard.


----------



## Shadin

I'm the opposite. I use the numpad for work especially, but then even in some games (when playing on Project 1999, 1-9 on the numpad are my spell gems). I like tenkeyless for a portable keyboard, but everything else I need the real deal.


----------



## tanguyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helten*
> 
> The volume and mute keys work, the only problem is that the calculator key isn't recognised.


Just received my keyboard. The 2 volume keys work, the mute key does not: it shows a OS X widget but the sound is not muted. Under Windows it works fine of course.http://www.overclock.net/t/1343893/ducky-zero-series-dk2108#

Edit: the mute button does not work on my hackintosh because of the sound card, not the keyboard cf https://github.com/tkrotoff/Gigabyte-GA-Z77-DS3H-rev1.1-Hackintosh/issues/3


----------



## Shadin

Keyboard showed up, and it's fantastic. I still adore my tried and true Model M, but this Ducky with Cherry browns is quickly becoming my favorite. Also, for anyone looking for boards, I had very good service from http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/ when ordering this one.


----------



## helten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanguyk*
> 
> Just received my keyboard. The 2 volume keys work, the mute key does not: it shows a OS X widget but the sound is not muted. Under Windows it works fine of course.


Really? I tested it again just now to make sure, and the mute key works fine for me.

It's weird that the widget would show up without actually muting the sound. Have you tried another keyboard's mute key on that Mac?


----------



## tanguyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helten*
> 
> I tested it again just now to make sure, and the mute key works fine for me.


I've not tried another keyboard yet, I guess it's my setup.

Edit: the mute button does not work on my hackintosh because of the sound card, not the keyboard cf https://github.com/tkrotoff/Gigabyte-GA-Z77-DS3H-rev1.1-Hackintosh/issues/3


----------



## pvt.joker

So just picked up the 2108s with mx blacks, and i'm i'll be taking it back.. compared to my previous mechanical keyboard (das keyboard) this feels cheap and way too plastic. Plus there's no way to turn off the led for the win key lock or nkro toggle and that gets irritating fast. plus the numlock etc seem to be immune to the led dimming.. and now the spacebar is squeaking at me as i type this.. if microcenter was closer i'd be taking this thing back asap..


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> So just picked up the 2108s with mx blacks, and i'm i'll be taking it back.. compared to my previous mechanical keyboard (das keyboard) this feels cheap and way too plastic. Plus there's no way to turn off the led for the win key lock or nkro toggle and that gets irritating fast. plus the numlock etc seem to be immune to the led dimming.. and now the spacebar is squeaking at me as i type this.. if microcenter was closer i'd be taking this thing back asap..


In what way does it "feel cheap?" I will admit the always on at max brightness indicator LEDs are a little annoying, but nothing else about the quality of the keyboard seems to be lacking to me. There is very little flex, nothing has broken, and the keycaps seem very durable. Saying "it feels cheap" is rather vague and may not actually have any bearing on relevant properties of the device.


----------



## mtbiker033

I ordered one of these, waiting for it to arrive, but did open on up at microcenter and it felt fantastic, as good as my ocn ducky for sure, can't wait til it gets here, blue led, browns


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> In what way does it "feel cheap?" I will admit the always on at max brightness indicator LEDs are a little annoying, but nothing else about the quality of the keyboard seems to be lacking to me. There is very little flex, nothing has broken, and the keycaps seem very durable. Saying "it feels cheap" is rather vague and may not actually have any bearing on relevant properties of the device.


Maybe it's just the one I picked up, but there's more flex in it than I expected, and I guess I was expecting a bit more for $110 keyboard (same as what I paid for my Das.) So I suppose "cheap" was just my feelings of disappointment in the overall experience with the board.


----------



## mtbiker033

just got mine today, and, I'm loving it!



http://imgur.com/tTUJM


----------



## connectwise

What the heck is a "gateway" keyboard?

In before necro lock.


----------



## helten

It starts out with a plain mechanical keyboard like the Zero, but then you want a little more programmability, then you need backlit keys, and before you know it you're sitting in your basement with a stack of keyboards, a bag of Korean springs, three kinds of lube and a soldering iron.

That's a gateway keyboard.


----------

